# Como reparar una plaqueta de control de velocidad aspiradora Ufesa VC-T4505ESP



## Lockhae (Abr 14, 2015)

Tengo una aspiradora UFESA de 2200w, a la cual se le quemo el tiristor y una resistencia de 26 ohms en la plaqueta de control de velocidad. La plaqueta tiene la siguiente identificacion KINGCLEAN, VC-T4505ESP, 060919(TZ).
El tiristor no tiene ninguna identificacion (o esta borrado) por lo cual no se determinar las especificaciones para poder reemplazarlo. Necesitaria ayuda sobre los specs del tiristor o de un proveedor de dichas plaquetas para poder reemplazarla.
Muchas Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)

Me imagino que ya probaste el motor solo . . .

Subí fotos de la plaqueta ! ¿Cómo subo imágenes y *archivos*?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 15, 2015)

No creo que sea un scr, debe ser un triac por trabajar en alterna, y no necesitas saber que tenía, sabiendo el consumo del motor podes ubicar un reemplazo que cumpla con los requisitos e incluso poner uno de mayor régimen de trabajo, pero como dijo dosmetro, primero probá el motor directo.


----------



## osotronico (Abr 15, 2015)

hola, te dejo un circuito completo, placa y lista de materiales del control de velocidad de aspiradora. por lo general son todas iguales, esta funciona bien.
espero te sirva la data.


----------

